# Choctawhatchee Bay Cones?



## ammolance

Just wondering if anyone has the #'s for the Bay Cones outside of Joe's Bayou in the Choctaw bay since they've been moved around a bit. Can't find em' with the public #'s. Thanks!

-Lance

:toast:usaflag


----------



## FishinSpot

Here ya go Brotha:

<TABLE dir=ltr border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=111><TBODY><TR><TD height=11 width="46%"><P align=center>3024.700</TD><TD height=11 width="54%"><P align=center>8630.680</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Are u gonna make it out? No more fevers??

Doug


----------



## K-Bill

what is this? artificial reef in the bay? anyone have luck fishing this? how deep is it?


----------



## FishinSpot

It's 12 prefab plastic cones in the bay. I haven't been there in awhile. Depth around 25ft.


----------



## ammolance

What's up Doug. She's home again today, but I think it's a go to get a line or 5 wet this weekend!


----------



## shrapnel

Anyone have these current numbers?


----------



## kanaka

http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsCHOCTAWHATCHEEBAY.html

Have fun fishing them on the weekends.


----------



## Brads

Great place to load up on grouper bait. Squirrels everywhere. That's all we landed but only fished it a few times. Let us know what you hook up with.


----------



## kanaka

Hmmm, they look like this?


----------



## Brads

kanaka said:


> Hmmm, they look like this?
> 
> View attachment 849681


Nah, I was referring to the infamous sand perch. That one almost looks like a lane with the spot. Pigfish?


----------



## kanaka

That's a baby red snapper. There's a few of the cones covered with them.


----------



## Brads

Sure enough, maybe have some potential after all. Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull

I used to spearfish there every now and then. Pulled a few nice gag grouper off of them.

If you want to see what they look like, check it! My first ever YouTube video was filmed there. No fish killed in this one


----------

